# Just a question i need answers....



## Nick1977 (Aug 24, 2013)

hi.

my girlfriend has just been caught stealing food (so she says) and put in jail. now i have text messages from her asking me to pay for her to be released. 12k?? she says the police let her outside to pick up some money i sent her days before this. does this sound right? she says police are following her to get the money? please someone with info can advise me if this is legit or not.


thank you.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nick1977 said:


> hi.
> 
> my girlfriend has just been caught stealing food (so she says) and put in jail. now i have text messages from her asking me to pay for her to be released. 12k?? she says the police let her outside to pick up some money i sent her days before this. does this sound right? she says police are following her to get the money? please someone with info can advise me if this is legit or not.
> 
> thank you.


I wouldn't buy into it......,let it go


----------



## Nick1977 (Aug 24, 2013)

she says the police say if not pay it will be a case and expensive.


----------



## Nick1977 (Aug 24, 2013)

can someone give more more of an opinion.

ty.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm affraid something like this alway gets people suspicions up. If she is really being held it's probably a scam to frigthen her to get some money out of her. If she goes to court why will it cost her money, it's the other party that initially pays and if she has no money they aren't going to get much. If you are inclined to pay you need to find someone locally who has no connection so that they don't play into it to go along and pay the police station asking for all receipts.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Nick, I am going to be politely blunt here.

You have posted 3 times about your girlfriend and in all cases everyone has told you that you are being scammed. It would be obvious to any reasonable person that they are being scammed in the circumstances you describe.

Yet you come back again with another scenario of being scammed.

I am starting to think you are a troll.

If you are not, I apologize and I suggest you seek some counseling from trusted family and friends. Everyone here has told you what they think.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...need-some-help-my-girlfriend-scamming-me.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/189234-sending-money-what-enough.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...253401-cost-xray-blood-test-phillippines.html


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Use Extreme Caution*



DonAndAbby said:


> Nick, I am going to be politely blunt here.
> 
> You have posted 3 times about your girlfriend and in all cases everyone has told you that you are being scammed. It would be obvious to any reasonable person that they are being scammed in the circumstances you describe.
> 
> ...





Gary D said:


> I'm affraid something like this alway gets people suspicions up. If she is really being held it's probably a scam to frigthen her to get some money out of her. If she goes to court why will it cost her money, it's the other party that initially pays and if she has no money they aren't going to get much. If you are inclined to pay you need to find someone locally who has no connection so that they don't play into it to go along and pay the police station asking for all receipts.





lefties43332 said:


> I wouldn't buy into it......,let it go


*I agree with the other posters here 100%. I'll say this; in almost all cases when a female is asking for or "needing" financial help from a boyfriend or fiancee, it is almost always a scam of some kind. Too much of the time to just be believing and send money. Unless you have known this girl for several years AND have spent a lot of time with her AND her family I would keep your wallet closed, break off all contact with this gal and move on...

This thread has run it's course and is now closed*


----------

